# Wuk what we got



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wuk what dat qrazy Santa bringed us for Christmas.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Introducing Gigi, aka Pink Girl. Thank you MaryH


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my word Lynda!!!!! What a Christmas for you!!!! That is one lucky little girl and one precious Gigi :wub: Gosh, I just love Mary H's babies. Lynda, she is absolutely precious!!!! 

Congratualations!!!! 

PLEASE give her kisses for me, what a precious face!!

Congrats again, so happy for the both of you.

What a precious family of fluffs you have!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is DARLING!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh wow! Gigi is adorable! :wub:

What a wonderful Christmas for you!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

That is the best Christmas gift ever!!! I love her little face!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow!!!! What a GREAT Christmas you've had this year!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh Lynda what a wonderful Christmas gift. She is a cutie pie. 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*WhooHooo...WECOME GIGI!!!!! What a MERRY Christmas at your house Lynda!!! WTG!!!! :chili: *
*GiGi is a Doll!!!!*
*xoxoxo*


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats!! she is adorable!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

so sweet!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What a wonderful Christmas present! Gigi is adorable! What do the others think of her?


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats! Gigi is a little doll!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, you must have been very good this year, little Gigi is a doll! :wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Ahem ... Gigi, how did you get to Lynda's house??? If I remember correctly (and I always remember these things) you told me your application to be one of Santa's elves was accepted, you were going to the North Pole, and you'd be back the day after Christmas. That's today, Gigi, so what are you doing at Lynda's house?? Well, okay, I'll talk to Lynda and see if she minds you staying there. If so, I'll be there in April after the snow is gone to bring you home!

Lynda and John, it was soooooo nice seeing you and your little ones again. Hugs to all of you and have a Happy and Fluffy New Year!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is sooo nice when they can stay inside the SM family & we can follow them! :aktion033::aktion033:
I KNOW you will keep us up to date w/photos and antics. What fun you are going to have!
Let the party begin!
artytime:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Now that is the best present ever!! Gigi is so sweet. Tell us more, is she full of spunk or a laid back little doll? Mary H, another adorable baby WOW! Congratulations Lynda. I'm sure you will enjoy her to the fullest!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh wow, what a little cutie. Lynda, how are you going to fit four in your carriage. Congratulations, and please keep up us up to date with pictures.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just fabulous & congratulations on your Christmas angel, looking forward to seeing her grow!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Holy Cow!!!! What a GREAT Christmas you've had this year!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


Holy Cow is right Pat, every time I turn around their is another fluff butt in this house:HistericalSmiley:. I keep asking my husband, "where are they coming from". I may need to contact you on tips for having four.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhhh, congratulations!!!!! She's adorable!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

PreciousPrince said:


> What a wonderful Christmas present! Gigi is adorable! What do the others think of her?


I think they are still waiting for her to go home:HistericalSmiley:They played for a bit this afternoon but now all three of the others just keep giving me dirty looks:blink:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's the best Christmas gift, she keeps giving and giving kisses and loves. I'm so happy for you


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Johita said:


> Now that is the best present ever!! Gigi is so sweet. Tell us more, is she full of spunk or a laid back little doll? Mary H, another adorable baby WOW! Congratulations Lynda. I'm sure you will enjoy her to the fullest!


She is most definitely full of spunk. She is already climbing up and down the stairs to the couch and no one taught her. It took us a week to teach Chachi with a treat on each step. Just goes to show you that girls are smarter than boys.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> Oh wow, what a little cutie. Lynda, how are you going to fit four in your carriage. Congratulations, and please keep up us up to date with pictures.


I have two carriages, John can wheel one:chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's a seriously cute Christmas pup.:wub:
Congratulations!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! what a little beauty queen!!!:wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

lynda said:


> She is most definitely full of spunk. She is already climbing up and down the stairs to the couch and no one taught her. It took us a week to teach Chachi with a treat on each step. Just goes to show you that girls are smarter than boys.:HistericalSmiley:


Oh Lynda, Congratulations! What a cutie pie. I loved reading about the steps! Sounds like she's as brave and independent as her sister, Gracie. I turned around the other day and she had run up the ramp that is beside my bed. It took DAYS to teach my other dogs to use it! :w00t: It will be so much fun to watch her grow and compare notes!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

lynda said:


> She is most definitely full of spunk. She is already climbing up and down the stairs to the couch and no one taught her. It took us a week to teach Chachi with a treat on each step. Just goes to show you that girls are smarter than boys.:HistericalSmiley:





educ8m said:


> Oh Lynda, Congratulations! What a cutie pie. I loved reading about the steps! Sounds like she's as brave and independent as her sister, Gracie. I turned around the other day and she had run up the ramp that is beside my bed. It took DAYS to teach my other dogs to use it! :w00t: It will be so much fun to watch her grow and compare notes!


I don't want you ladies to think that your little girls are absolutely brilliant, but I think they may have gotten their climbing ability from their FATHER. He climbed a 36" high gate, then a 30" high gate, then a 24" high pen to sire this litter. :angry: Needless to say, all gates in my house have been replaced with ones that cannot be climbed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

How beautiful is she! When Mary H posted pictures of her puppies recently I fell in love with them and was hoping maybe one was going to go to someone here on SM!!!! Welcome to SM Miss Pink!


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Ohhh, she is sooo precious! What a great Christmas gift!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynda - I am so thrilled for you and John. :chili::chili: What a cutie Gigi is and one of Mary's babies, what could be better. So I guess that's what her little visit to you was about? Have you had her all that time or did you just get her? How's my little boy Chachi doing with her? If he's unhappy having a younger sister let him know he can come live with Tyler and I. :innocent: It's so great to have Gracie and Gigi on SM. :aktion033: CONGRATS!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MaryH said:


> I don't want you ladies to think that your little girls are absolutely brilliant, but I think they may have gotten their climbing ability from their FATHER. He climbed a 36" high gate, then a 30" high gate, then a 24" high pen to sire this litter. :angry: Needless to say, all gates in my house have been replaced with ones that cannot be climbed! :thumbsup:


 
LOL, Sorry, but I love the little guy :wub: So athletic AND smart :wub: and a look of :innocent: after his little venture :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

MaryH said:


> I don't want you ladies to think that your little girls are absolutely brilliant, but I think they may have gotten their climbing ability from their FATHER. He climbed a 36" high gate, then a 30" high gate, then a 24" high pen to sire this litter. :angry: Needless to say, all gates in my house have been replaced with ones that cannot be climbed! :thumbsup:


Oh, Mary, I LOVE the story about how Timmy, their father, determinedly got what he wanted and this wonderful "accidental" litter was conceived.:biggrin: Didn't realize he had climbed THREE gates. Not only did Gracie inherit his climbing ability (though she IS brilliant), but she has his perseverence!!!! 

Lynda, it will be fun to hear if Gigi is as independent and determined as her father was too!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Two gates and a pen, Deb. And, yikes, I meant to say "I don't want you to think that your girls are *NOT* brilliant, ..." I think all four of Timmy's little ones got his brains and his athletic ability. And I can see his little brain working from time to time when he's at the new gates. "Hmmmm, I wonder if I can grow opposable thumbs and monkey myself over these stupid gates ..." Poor Timmy ... LOL!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

FABULOUS!!! What a wonderful surprise for her SM Awntie!!! Now we will get to watch her grow up.

She is soooooooooooooooooooo darn cute. What a great "present".


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I don't want you ladies to think that your little girls are absolutely brilliant, but I think they may have gotten their climbing ability from their FATHER. He climbed a 36" high gate, then a 30" high gate, then a 24" high pen to sire this litter. :angry: Needless to say, all gates in my house have been replaced with ones that cannot be climbed! :thumbsup:


I still giggle when I remember you telling me about Timmy's antics. You were NOT seeing the humor at that time at all...which made me giggle all the more! :HistericalSmiley: I knew this litter was going to be special. :wub:

Congrats on getting little Gigi!! She is just darling and I'm so happy we get to see 'pink girl & red girl' grow up here on SM. :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Lynda - I am so thrilled for you and John. :chili::chili: What a cutie Gigi is and one of Mary's babies, what could be better. So I guess that's what her little visit to you was about? Have you had her all that time or did you just get her? How's my little boy Chachi doing with her? If he's unhappy having a younger sister let him know he can come live with Tyler and I. :innocent: It's so great to have Gracie and Gigi on SM. :aktion033: CONGRATS!!


Hi Sue, no, Mary's visit had nothing to do with getting a new puppy. She came here so we could meet Chachi's mom Esther and of course I asked her to bring the new puppies too. We had absolutely no intentions of getting a fourth fluff. What do you think, I have rocks in my head:blink: Well after thinking about pink girl and nothing else for about two weeks I finally called Mary and told her if she was still available I would love to have her. I just couldn't pass up the chance to have another one of Esther's pups and Chachi's sister. So bottom line, I do have rocks in my head but their happy rocks:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Two gates and a pen, Deb. And, yikes, I meant to say "I don't want you to think that your girls are *NOT* brilliant, ..." I think all four of Timmy's little ones got his brains and his athletic ability. And I can see his little brain working from time to time when he's at the new gates. "Hmmmm, I wonder if I can grow opposable thumbs and monkey myself over these stupid gates ..." Poor Timmy ... LOL!!


I know exactly what you meant to say Mary :biggrin::biggrin: I am beginning to think that I have a little genius on my hands. She is smart as a whip and just as busy. John and I adore her, Chloe, Katie, and Chachi not so much, but I'm sure they will come around.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!! what a beautiful surprise!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Gigi is a cutie pie! I love her name too. 
hugs
Kat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a cute baby!! congrats!!:wub:


----------

